# Where is the best place to buy a Scott CR1 Limited Frame?



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

i am looking to buy a Scott CR1 Limited frame in a size 54. Anyone know where i could find one becuase my lbs can't get it. 


Thanks


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

*I saw several frames here....*

http://www.helenscycles.com/fly.aspx?lnav=4&layout=content&contentid=87&email=true
Ask them about deals as they often have sales.


----------



## tordahle (Apr 11, 2004)

Try Pro-Cycling, Colorado Springs, 719-266-4047

Good luck, Tor


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

tordahle said:


> Try Pro-Cycling, Colorado Springs, 719-266-4047
> 
> Good luck, Tor


 These guys are pretty good, also try Bigringcycles. http://bigringcycles.com/


----------

